# Why men shouldn't write advice columns



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

This is so funny. got it from my photography forum: I have to type it because I can't find a way to post it here.
Dear John:

I hope you can help me. The other day I set off for work, leaving my husband in the house watching TV. My car stalled, and then it broke down about a mile down the road, and I had to walk back to get me husband's help, when I got home, I couldn't believe my eyes. He was in our bedroom with the neighbor's daughter!

I am 32, my husband is 34, and the neighbor's daughter is 19. We have been married for 10 years. When I confronted him, he broke down and admitted they had been having an affair for the past six months. He won't go to counseling, and I'm afraid I am a wreck and need advice urgently. Can you please help? 
Sincerely Sheila

Dear Sheila,
A car stalling after being driven a short distance can be caused by a variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking that there is no debris in the fuel line. If it is clear, check the vacuum and hoses pipes on the intake manifold and also check all grounding wires. If none of these approaches solve the problem, it could be that the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery pressure to the injectors.
I hope this help,
John.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I saw this a while back. Hilarious!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes me too. It's is funny!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But a real life example of an advice column malfunction went something like this:-
Q) I am having problems with my spark plugs. They keep getting covered in oil. What could be causing this?
A)... Gave a spirited performance of "In The Hall of the Mountain King" 
🤣


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Everytime I see another such post I bust out laughing. Some truth there.

But hey, I had to get the master cylinder in the truck replaced, after replacing both front flex hoses and calipers. No great advice to do the master cylinder first.


----------

